# Colombo – The Hidden Gem of South Asia



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I think Sri Lanka ticks all the box for South Asian vacation-- relatively well-developed, relatively clean, hassle-free, friendly and smiling people, very low incident of crime, warm weather. Colombo is very green !!


----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2004)

^^ have you been to Colombo?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks really nice, but i doubt you would show us the slums so im still indifferent towards the beauty of the city.


----------



## paul_radley (Jul 6, 2003)

^ I really don't understand why people always have to bring up this slum crap on threads like this. Why don't you keep sh*t like that to yourself? Or perhaps start a thread showcasing the ******* or poor minority areas of your own bloody city?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I wasn't sure what Colombo looked like before and now I know that it looks great!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful pics there. Colombo was my transit point twice to India. Got a nice airport in Colombo.



paul_radley said:


> ^ I really don't understand why people always have to bring up this slum crap on threads like this. Why don't you keep sh*t like that to yourself? Or perhaps start a thread showcasing the ******* or poor minority areas of your own bloody city?


How do you think Bush won two terms?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

what an amazingly underrated gem


----------



## paul_radley (Jul 6, 2003)

harsh1802 said:


> Beautiful pics there. Colombo was my transit point twice to India. Got a nice airport Colombo
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Bush won two terms?


Haha, amen. On a better note though, it is quite a nice city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks very nice


----------



## cheychai (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice city, thanks.


----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2004)

A few more:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very interesting kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mace said:


> A few more:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Vesak festival @ Beira Lake by John-H, on Flickr


Vesak festival @ Beira Lake by John-H, on Flickr


Colombo Night Scape by Dr. Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

beautiful city!!! i went there as a kid, i will go again soon


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice city! Had the chance to go there once, regret that I didn't do it...


----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2004)

Old school Colombo tourism video? (circa 1993)






To a catchy A.R. Rahman tune.


----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2004)

Driving through Colombo, Sri Lanka. :banana:


----------

